# LG G5: redirecting video output to an old HD capable TV



## 80251 (Apr 16, 2022)

I'd like to stream some movies and pictures to an old Mitsubishi HD capable TV. This TV only has DVI, component and s-video inputs though (and the standard suite of audio inputs/outputs).

My LG G5 has a single USB-c port that I've been told can be used to output video. I'm guessing I would need some sort of converter to go from USB-c to DVI, component or s-video? Would the LG G5 phone just know to output the video to the USB-c port (I have seen no settings in the phone that affect the USB-c port).

I'm not interested in buying a new smartphone now so if this idea won't work I'll have to resort to using a spare PC.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 16, 2022)

It might be easier to get a Chromecast and connect that to the TV.


----------



## elghinnarisa (Apr 16, 2022)

the LG G5 does indeed support alt mode for displayport out on the usb-c port. However then you would still need an adapter to DVI, and it would tie your phone in place when you use it.
Easier to just get a chromecast with a HDMI -> DVI adapter, maybe get one of those adapters that splits out the audio seperatly, depending on what form of DVI port it is. Not all of them accepts audio.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 16, 2022)

He just needs an adapter to go from wireless to DVI or Component with with Audio outputs DVI only carries Video so RCA jacks for stereo are needed.


----------



## 80251 (Apr 16, 2022)

This ancient 55" Mitsubishi TV is a CRT so I think I'm just going to use a different LCD TV that has a more comprehensive suite of input ports.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 16, 2022)

80251 said:


> This ancient 55" Mitsubishi TV is a CRT so I think I'm just going to use a different LCD TV that has a more comprehensive suite of input ports.


Cost effective is the adapter.


----------



## bonehead123 (Apr 16, 2022)

c.R.t....

whadatizzz ????????

j/k


----------



## Nike_486DX (Apr 16, 2022)

80251 said:


> I'd like to stream some movies and pictures to an old Mitsubishi HD capable TV. This TV only has DVI, component and s-video inputs though (and the standard suite of audio inputs/outputs).
> 
> My LG G5 has a single USB-c port that I've been told can be used to output video. I'm guessing I would need some sort of converter to go from USB-c to DVI, component or s-video? Would the LG G5 phone just know to output the video to the USB-c port (I have seen no settings in the phone that affect the USB-c port).
> 
> I'm not interested in buying a new smartphone now so if this idea won't work I'll have to resort to using a spare PC.


i had a G6, and that thing didnt have the "DisplayPort Alt Mode" (in simple terms output video through a dongle), so G5 may be the same. The competitors (like samsung S8) did have that feature tho. If your phone doesnt support video through type c then you can only use wireless solutions.

also there was the cheaper version G5 SE or someth like that which could be even more basic that this.


----------



## 80251 (Apr 17, 2022)

I should've figured an old phone like the G5 wouldn't be capable of this.


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 17, 2022)

Don't know what's the big deal.










Just get one of these:



			https://www.amazon.com/Thunderbolt-Adapter-Converter-Compatible-MacBook/dp/B0768RFQ83/ref=sr_1_4?crid=23899E050TLDK&keywords=USB+C+to+DVI&qid=1650154125&sprefix=usb+c+to+dv%2Caps%2C242&sr=8-4
		




			https://www.amazon.com/UPGROW-Thunderbolt-Support-2017-2020-UPGROWCMDM4/dp/B088GGSWDT/ref=sr_1_3?crid=23899E050TLDK&keywords=USB+C+to+DVI&qid=1650154125&sprefix=usb+c+to+dv%2Caps%2C242&sr=8-3
		




			https://www.amazon.com/Adapter-Monodeal-Simultaneously-Multi-Display-Converter/dp/B07H4K14FG/ref=sr_1_5?crid=23899E050TLDK&keywords=USB+C+to+DVI&qid=1650154125&sprefix=usb+c+to+dv%2Caps%2C242&sr=8-5


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 17, 2022)

80251 said:


> DVI, component and s-video inputs though (and the standard suite of audio inputs/outputs).





Regeneration said:


> Don't know what's the big deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Notice his video inputs on the mitsubishi tv, he needs to go from usb c to component -rca stereo or dvi with rca stereo.


----------



## 80251 (Apr 17, 2022)

The one nice thing about the Mitsubishi CRT big screen is that blacks are actually black and there's no colour banding. The downside is the thing weighs 240lbs.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 17, 2022)

80251 said:


> The one nice thing about the Mitsubishi CRT big screen is that blacks are actually black and there's no colour banding. The downside is the thing weighs 240lbs.



8051

Here is your usb c to dvi adapters, let me find a usb c to component video so your audio can be transferred.









						USB-C Display Adapters | StarTech.com
					

Even if your USB-C equipped laptop, desktop or tablet doesn’t have the video connections you need, our USB Type-C video adapters make it easy to extend your display to a VGA, DisplayPort, or HDMI monitor.




					www.startech.com
				




Why were you banned from this page?








						LG G5: is it possible to get video output from the USB-C...
					

I have an LG G5 phone and I'd like to be able to show my mom pics and streaming video off of bitchute on her big screen 1080p TV. The TV only has DVI-D and component input though and I've been using a HDMI to component output to convert the cable TV HDMI input. Is it possible to get a USB-C to...




					www.overclock.net
				




Heres another solution.


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/crtgaming/comments/bbpouf


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 17, 2022)

StarTech is too expensive. If you want DVI with audio you should get these two:



			https://www.amazon.com/WARRKY-Gold-Plated-Braided-Thunderbolt-Compatible/dp/B087213LB3/ref=sr_1_4?crid=EYBLGOO5LRF9&keywords=USB-C%2Bto%2BHDMI&qid=1650188915&sprefix=usb-c%2Bto%2Bhdmi%2Caps%2C197&sr=8-4&th=1
		




			https://www.amazon.com/eSynic-Converter-Optical-Toslink-Extractor/dp/B07Q39QN33/ref=sr_1_6?crid=37TWFZ0JTY3OZ&keywords=HDMI+to+DVI+with+audio+out&qid=1650188870&sprefix=hdmi+to+dvi+with+audio+o%2Caps%2C199&sr=8-6


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 17, 2022)

80251 said:


> 55" Mitsubishi TV is a CRT


Jebus! That thing must weigh as much as a Mac Truck!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 17, 2022)

newtekie1 said:


> Jebus! That thing must weigh as much as a Mac Truck!


Even at 32 inches they did


----------



## 80251 (Apr 17, 2022)

I believe I was banned from <nameless tech site> because of non-PC humor.

The only input on this ancient, heavy, boat anchor of a big screen is the s-video, so I would have to use that. The DVI input is in-use for the cable TV.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 17, 2022)

G5 has quite special Slimport protocol, it was not compatible with MHL or simple type-c to HDMI cables using alt mode.

It looked like this. Hook up a HDMI to DVI dongle, that almost anyone has from dino age. I had a G5, like most flagship phones from various makers, the cable should work for sure.

For audio just use the jack and route it to audio RCA in, you should have it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 17, 2022)

Ferrum Master said:


> G5 has quite special Slimport protocol, it was not compatible with MHL or simple type-c to HDMI cables using alt mode.
> 
> It looked like this. Hook up a HDMI to DVI dongle, that almost anyone has from dino age. I had a G5, like most flagship phones from various makers, the cable should work for sure.
> 
> For audio just use the jack and route it to audio RCA in, you should have it.


I was thinking of a all in 1 solution. I presume 3.5 can be redirected correctly. I know there are 3.5 TRS to stereo RCA adapters.

I presume this mitsu is 720P


----------



## DoLlyBirD (Apr 17, 2022)

I remember having a Sony Wega 28" CRT HD ready TV many years ago, that thing weighed a tonne, can't imagine a 55" CRT   Surely for everyday use a 40"+ cheap LCD TV with HDMI would be better in all aspects than this antique?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 17, 2022)

DoLlyBirD said:


> I remember having a Sony Wega 28" CRT HD ready TV many years ago, that thing weighed a tonne, can't imagine a 55" CRT   Surely for everyday use a 40"+ cheap LCD TV with HDMI would be better in all aspects than this antique?


RCA 32 or 40" here


----------



## 80251 (Apr 17, 2022)

DoLlyBirD said:


> I remember having a Sony Wega 28" CRT HD ready TV many years ago, that thing weighed a tonne, can't imagine a 55" CRT   Surely for everyday use a 40"+ cheap LCD TV with HDMI would be better in all aspects than this antique?


 There is another LCD TV with the full complement of inputs available, but my mom likes her 55" CRT and her Mitsubishi weighs 215 lbs. It can do 1080i or 1080p too.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 17, 2022)

80251 said:


> There is another LCD TV with the full complement of inputs available, but my mom likes her 55" CRT and her Mitsubishi weighs 215 lbs. It can do 1080i or 1080p too.


If it aint broke, don't fix it. It took a long ass time for Flat Panels to reach the color gammut, refresh/response times and blacks/grays that CRTs had

I still prefer component video (ypbpr) over hdmi.


----------

